

Skin cancer app tracks changes head to toe - zio99
http://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/skin-cancer-app-tracks-changes-head-to-toe/

======
zio99
It's more of a self-exam but this one caught my eye from what PG said earlier
this year on ongoing medical diagnosis:

 _One of my tricks for generating startup ideas is to imagine the ways in
which we'll seem backward to future generations. And I'm pretty sure that to
people 50 or 100 years in the future, it will seem barbaric that people in our
era waited till they had symptoms to be diagnosed with conditions like heart
disease and cancer.

For example, in 2004 Bill Clinton found he was feeling short of breath.
Doctors discovered that several of his arteries were over 90% blocked and 3
days later he had a quadruple bypass. It seems reasonable to assume Bill
Clinton has the best medical care available. And yet even he had to wait till
his arteries were over 90% blocked to learn that the number was over 90%.
Surely at some point in the future we'll know these numbers the way we now
know something like our weight. Ditto for cancer. It will seem preposterous to
future generations that we wait till patients have physical symptoms to be
diagnosed with cancer. Cancer will show up on some sort of radar screen
immediately.

(Of course, what shows up on the radar screen may be different from what we
think of now as cancer. I wouldn't be surprised if at any given time we have
ten or even hundreds of microcancers going at once, none of which normally
amount to anything.)_

Source: <http://paulgraham.com/ambitious.html>

~~~
zio99
And a related article:

Alzheimer’s shows up decades before symptoms:
[http://holykaw.alltop.com/alzheimers-shows-up-decades-
before...](http://holykaw.alltop.com/alzheimers-shows-up-decades-before-
symptoms)

